# my liberal professor, for militantiger



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

moved from "why academia shun republicans"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i recently got sick of all the babble my liberal english professor threw upon us each day in class, argued with him for the entire period, everyday he came in bashing republicans and bush. i think i won the debate and everyone in the class had a good time seeing me go up against the professor... it was fun to prove his points were wrong, wrong, wrong, and am glad someone finally spoke up against the constant barage of propoganda... anyways, what the hell does any of his babble about republicans destroying the world have to do with composition 120? i can't figure it out?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rap

It had nothing to do with composition 102. Although the liberals profess live and let live they constantly violate their own stated beliefs. I truly believe they do it to take the heat of themselves with full intention of violating the rules they want us to follow. Living around them is like trying to enjoy a steak at a nice restaurant while dinning with a vegetarian. Now let me first state that I am not in anyway saying all vegetarians are like this, only a high percentage that I have encountered. You can get in about two bites before they start in. Meat is bad for you, meat is murder, meat causes heart attacks. No what causes heart attacks is restraining myself from choking the crap out of the idiot with a mouth full of rabbit food. I think conservatives mind their business much more than the more holy than thou liberals. Your professor doesn't respect his students. He is simply an arrogant, elitist, that can not stick to his "known?" subject and keep his mouth shut. Your not getting what you have paid for (education) with your hard earned money, you only getting opinions you didn't ask or want to pay for.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

republicans rule


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> republicans rule


That is the most true and unfortunate thing you have ever said on these boards, rookie.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

hey MT im only simply agreeing with rap


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

woops, looks like a typo... i think MT meant "fortunate"... 
the Republicans are ruling. Do you think there may be a reason the majority of Americans voted for Republicans? Democrats need to start rethinking their strategies/concepts/values.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

rap said:


> woops, looks like a typo... i think MT meant "fortunate"...
> the Republicans are ruling. Do you think there may be a reason the majority of Americans voted for Republicans? Democrats need to start rethinking their strategies/concepts/values.


Yes, I think that a majority of Americans feel/think that gay people are icky, muslims are a subspecies, less taxes now equates to less taxes later, and that if we outlaw abortion it will just go away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rap

I agree the democrats need to rethink their party platform. Even James Carvil (spelling?) got it right hours after the election. He said the same thing. I thought perhaps we shouldn't tell them, but no matter, I think they are to arrogant to listen. Let them run Hillary in 2008, and she can lead them to where the dinosaurs have gone. That is if the average American has the brains to remember the real Hillary. She isn't stupid she has already begin to portray herself as the "moderate Hillary", and fully supports the war in Iraq. I think to some on this site that would make her radical right wouldn't it?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

plainsman i think ur right and if hillary does by some miracle win then we will probably end up speaking arabic cause im guessing she will feel that if they come to this country and "communicate with us" (also known as more terror attacks then) we will get along and when they do more terror acts she will bow down to then hence everyone learning arabic


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

just because someone supports republicans doesn't mean they support all your stereotypical thoughts about the republican party. within a two party system, you have to decide which one agrees with the MAJORITY of the issues you support, not necessarily all of them. i disagree with quite a few things thrown around by the republican party but just about everything thrown around by the democratic party...


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i agree with you about hillary, plainsman. also wouldn't be a surprise to see her take that route rookie :lol: ... ya, it's funny watching her transform into the "moderate hillary". she'll run on that platform, and if happened to get elected, transform the united states into france...


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah id say she would take that route and the france thing was funny...well i wouldnt be suprissed if she ran cause shes going to die in like 8 minutes anyways... and then some other ****** also known as the democratic vp would become president and either way if a democrat is president were learning arabic


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

rap said:


> just because someone supports republicans doesn't mean they support all your stereotypical thoughts about the republican party. within a two party system, you have to decide which one agrees with the MAJORITY of the issues you support, not necessarily all of them. i disagree with quite a few things thrown around by the republican party but just about everything thrown around by the democratic party...


Really? Because nine times out of ten I am automatically assumed to support every action of the liberals. If that is so, then you all support every action by the conservatives.

"plainsman i think ur right and if hillary does by some miracle win then we will probably end up speaking arabic cause im guessing she will feel that if they come to this country and "communicate with us" (also known as more terror attacks then) we will get along and when they do more terror acts she will bow down to then hence everyone learning arabic"

"Yes, I think that a majority of Americans feel/think that gay people are icky, *muslims are a subspecies*, less taxes now equates to less taxes later, and that if we outlaw abortion it will just go away."

My point exactly.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

not by me. anyone who agrees with everything of one party just because they are a member of that party need to think on their own a bit more.. i only support issues that I support, not what republicans support. but they are right most of the time


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

what was ur point again?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah, whats your point? hillary will do something like that, that's not stereotypical :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

O.K. someone explain to me the paranoia about Hillary. Why is it that despite the fact that the election is only a couple months old there is this constant concern over Hillary as the next President.

Several people have stated that the Demos need to revisit their strategy, etc. I expect that will occur in spades between now and the next Pres campaign session. Thus, Hillary may not even make the cut and even if she does she would still have to get elected. If those of you who believe that the Republican agenda (for the most part, not necessarily all of it) is the answer to the problems of the country and the world, what are you worried about?

And for those of you who plan to respond to my question please give me some examples besides your view that somehow she is single handedly going to get everyone's guns. As an example please remember what party controlled the presidency when the gun control act of 1968 was passed.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Rap

I agree people need to think for themselves instead of the of believing everything the parties say. Fear has replaced the abilty to think in the US today weather its local or national polotics. As a public we are stupid and its only getting worse, 50% turnout for elections is proof of this. I have never believed everything the Democrats have said and I am one, Its wise to question things on both sides.

Look at North Dakota polotics and this forum, I would say more than 90% voted for Bush yet most of the people in the way of ND legislation concerning outdoorsman have been Republican. If the election for Gov would have been held only on this site Satrom would have won, so what does that tell you? Most here bad mouth Mlitant Tiger and his posts even though he kicks the snot out of anyone in debate skills! Some have said he should be banned? I thought it was American to debate/protest/have an opinion? I actually like seeing grown men resort to name calling because a kid appears smarter than they do. Today fear and smear is the name of the game. A lot of people fear Hillary and she might be a threat so now comes the smear.

TC


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rap..... glad to see you stood up to your teacher! I hope he didn't deep six your grade for disagreeing with him.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry, but I can't afford to be Republican. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer that is the Republican, I mean the American way!! I just keep paying my taxes so that the rich can continue to get their tax breaks because that is the American way. George W wants it that way. He is your friend!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> Sorry, but I can't afford to be Republican. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer that is the Republican, I mean the American way!! I just keep paying my taxes so that the rich can continue to get their tax breaks because that is the American way. George W wants it that way. He is your friend!!


 :lol: Thats right... it is all George Bush's fault! Champion of the rich, enemy of the poor. I'm sorry I don't buy into that theory DJ. If you really want to see poor than visit some third world nations.. Being poor in our country, in many cases, means having 2 television sets instead of 3, and God forbid, having to drive a vehicle that might... gasp, be more than 5 years old. I'm obviously being a bit sarcastic here.... and apologize to those of you who think I am being insensitive, but it is BS to accuse George Bush of trying to take from the poor to give to the rich. Give me a break and get over the fact that more folks identify with the values of George Bush than the likes of John Kerry.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Sorry, but I can't afford to be Republican. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer that is the Republican, I mean the American way!!


Rooster, I'm with you on this one. Here are some figures from Keillor's book Homegrown Democrat: In 1980, corporate CEOs made approximately 42 times the salary of their average worker. Now, corporate CEOs make 476 times the salary of the their average worker. The top 1% richest people of this country hold half of the wealth.

For those conservatives in North Dakota that wonder who can afford the houses in northwest Bismarck based on Bismarck wages, and for those that have to work a second job to pay the bills, I need to ask you: WHERE IS THE TRICKLE?

Remember the trickle down theories of the Reagan administration... Leave the wealthy alone because they are entrepreuners... Stop punishing them for being successful.... If you leave them alone, they will create jobs so their money will trickle down to the working class.

Again, WHERE IS THE TRICKLE? Wake up, people! You've been dooped by phoney economic theories and political buzz-words. Do you really believe that you will return to prosperity by simply being given a tax cut?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aythya said:


> As an example please remember what party controlled the presidency when the gun control act of 1968 was passed.


OK, let's do that. Nixon (R) was elected in 1968, but he did not take office until Jan. 1969. So, the President in 1968, when this law was passed was Johnson (D) But then the President does not make the laws, he just signs them.

So let's look at Congress in that time period, they are the ones who actually came up with and passed this law.

89th Congress 1965 - 1967
Dem, - 295
Rep, - 140

90th Congress 1967 - 1969
Dem, - 247
Rep, - 187

(info obtained from: http://clerk.house.gov/histHigh/index.html )

So the Gun Control Act of 1968 was written and passed by a congress that was controled by Democrats, and was signed into law by a President who was a Democrat.

What exactly are you trying to say?

Hillary can't single-handedly do anything, but history has taught us that, as gun owners we lose consistently our rights of gun ownership when the Congress and Presidency is controled by Democrats.

huntin1


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Big Daddy, :beer: :beer: :beer:

I wish the wages in Minot were close to the wages in Bismarck, that would be a start for us up here in the crooked economic develpment mess we live in. There is a trickle for the working class, its just not of the green type and it smells funny! I think the time will come when working class republicans/conservatives will see the light. The rich can only get richer for so long before people wise up. The seperation of classes will continue as it has over the last 20 years and the wedge issues that the right has had to rely on will no longer carry weight. It will soon be time for a new Teddy!

TC


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Let's see...Don't the numbers show that the tax burden has been shifted from the upper class to the quote, "middle class" since we had these tax cuts? And what about the federal deficit? Who do you think is going to have to pay for that if the burden has been shifted? Am I missing something here? Who do you think is going to pay for social security defeciences if there is a cap on how much the upper class pays? Hmmm..... let me guess! Sounds like a hell of a deal for someone but it sure as hell is not me!! If you think that you can convince me that these are good for the little guy I'm sorry but.......I need more information.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

huntin1,

What I am trying to say is this. If people believe the President can make or break the gun issue, then why didn't Nixon do something to reverse the GCA of 68? It seems that the usual hype is Demos want to get rid of guns, Repubs want to keep them. Yet Nixon didn't and couldn't do much to reverse the situation. Even an Executive Order, which has the basic effect of law, can be revoked by Congressional legislation or a new President.

But here is what I don't understand and the purpose of my original post. I can't understand why there is so much anti-Hillary ranting and raving when its 2005 and the next election is years away. I don't know if she would be a good candidate or not at this point and the same thing goes for any of the Republicans that are mentioned for the next election.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the first place I think that Nixon left the GCA of 1968 alone because of the situation that prevailed at the time. Within a few short years there were 3 very high profile assasinations, JFK, Robert Kennedy and Dr. King. Repubs and Dems alike were yelling for something to be done.

One only has to do a very little research to find that the doctrine of the Democratic party is stricter gun control and there are a few, like Hillary, who I recall and some point making a statement that she does not believe that there is a need for any citizen to own a gun. True, she was talking about handguns to a gathering of Brady backers, but with that kind of sentiment, I for one do not want to take a chance on her.

And then there is my own feelings about the Clintons. He lied, and made a mockery of our justice system and the office of the President. The harm that he has done this country cannot be repaired. She too, lied in the investigation into their dealings in Arkansas when he was Governor. I personally do not want the Clintons back in the white house, either one of them. They are both dishonorable people and she is even more liberal than he was.

I'm not sure what will happen with the next election, it is too early yet to make a desicion one way or another. I will just wait until people start campaigning and then make up my mind. Unless Hillary is running, then my mind will be made up automatically.

huntin1


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

the president may not be able to make or break the gun issue but given the right mix in congress he/she could damn well influenece it.

clinton took on the gun lobby and influenced some congress men and women who were on the fence to vote his way and it cost them their seat in congress. he even made mention of  it in his book " my story" a.k.a. the grinch who stole my presidency. it helped make way for the republican revolution.

the first lady is on record as to her gun beliefs. i think she eludes to it in her book : " it takes a village idiot."

i hope she is the democratic nominee.i think she carries new york , kalifornia, michigan, mass, and not much else. her numbers were low when bubba was in the oral office.

pointer


----------

